# Happy New Year From The Team At AIB!



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Afternoon folks,

Just a quick message to say happy new year to all forum members.

It goes without saying that we are very grateful for all the members who have sourced and renewed their insurance policies with us, and if haven't already don't forget to mention GTR forum when you retrieve a quote and you will receive up to 15% discount!

Thanks

AIB Insurance
02380 268351
Airsports Insurance Bureau are a leading insurance broker for classic car insurance, courier, airsports insurance plus lots more


----------

